
Trump’s new FCC chief is Ajit Pai, and he wants to destroy net neutrality - mikek
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/23/14338522/fcc-chairman-ajit-pai-donald-trump-appointment
======
afinlayson
Why would the old money ever let the new money have a chance.

